# Hotel pricing



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi all. I'm looking for some input on pricing a hotel lot for this winter. The lot is approx. 55,000 sq. ft. with no shoveling. Price needs to be 1-3 4-6 6-9 etc in inches and includes salting the lot. Any info would help. Thanks. Can't figure out how to add a pic of the place.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

How long do you figure it will take to drive there in the snow, plow & salt?


----------



## easygifts123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Take the amount of time needed to complete and come up with a amount you think is fair for your setup (80-100 hr).....Find out how much salt is going to cost you and add enough to clear a profit.Remember hotels can be a pain when they are full and always need a 2nd-3rd visit.Do you have insurance?

Salt should be a little under a ton each visit. Depending on how you are spreading it wesport


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Could take an hour to get there with traffic and storm conditions. Probably going to dedicate a skid steer with an 8' pusher for the site with salt truck with plow coming in as needed. Property needs magic salt only. Roughly $130-$150 per yard. Plowing main areas with cars in parking spaces should be able to do it in an hour. Without cars maybe closer to 2 hrs. Yes I'm fully insured.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You're going to dedicate a skid steer and pusher for 1.2 acres?


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

John_DeereGreen;1853372 said:


> You're going to dedicate a skid steer and pusher for 1.2 acres?


Yes. When forecasts call for more than a few inches. 24/7 property.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

They doing 3-4" in house?


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Longae29;1853408 said:


> They doing 3-4" in house?


No. They close the dome for that amount. Just looking for some info from people who plow and salt similar sized lots.


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

fartbox333;1853490 said:


> No. They close the dome for that amount. Just looking for some info from people who plow and salt similar sized lots.


Anybody have any usefull help or experience?


----------



## easygifts123 (Sep 21, 2014)

when doing a per push on hotels just remember it may or may not be full and they always get a second service.Some are just quick opening or you can get stuck there for multiple hours. They are open 24/7 and like to be the first ones clear or salted....What more would you like to know? I service multiple hotels and they are all different. (per push/seasonal/ No walks/Walks/Light salt/Heavy Salt....)


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

easygifts123;1854392 said:


> when doing a per push on hotels just remember it may or may not be full and they always get a second service.Some are just quick opening or you can get stuck there for multiple hours. They are open 24/7 and like to be the first ones clear or salted....What more would you like to know? I service multiple hotels and they are all different. (per push/seasonal/ No walks/Walks/Light salt/Heavy Salt....)


I talked with the property manager about cleanup of occupied parking spaces a day after the storm. They have done this in the past. Should I price this service seperate so I don't get burned? Need prices by the inch with magic salt. Cleanup and melt/re freeze salt applications after the storm extra??? Removal will be hourly extra.


----------

